# [Mini] Spike Chain Fighter!



## bertman4 (Feb 10, 2003)

Yes! It's almost here! Reaper Miniatures has a green of their upcoming spiked chain wielding fighter! 
The green:
http://www.reapermini.com/fantasy/images/green/piotr_irongale.jpg
The concept sketch:
http://www.reapermini.com/goodies/desktops/piotr_intermediate.jpg

Bertman


----------

